# Scholarship Michiko Hirayama



## Riccardo (Jun 19, 2016)

Scholarship Michiko Hirayama

dedicated to contemporary vocality
1st edition 2016

The Isabella Scelsi Foundation announces a competition for the award of a scholarship to outstanding singers with a Conservatory diploma (or equi- valent qualification obtained in Italy or abroad) who intend to dedicate themselves to perfecting contemporary vocality, particularly with regard to music by Giacinto Scelsi.

The scholarship is named after Michiko Hirayama, the Japanese interpreter who for many years worked with Giacinto Scelsi. The Isabella Scelsi Foundation aims at paying tribute to Mrs. Hirayama, expressing its gratitude for the recent donation given to the Scelsi Archives of all her documents and scores.

The scholarship is sponsored and funded by the Isabella Scelsi Foundation, with the collaboration and support of the Institute of Japanese Culture in Italy and the Association Nuova Consonanza in Rome.
The jury will be chaired by Mrs. Michiko Hirayama and made up of the President of the Isabella Scelsi Foundation, the President of Nuova Consonanza, and the Director of the Institute of Japanese Culture in Italy.

To enter the competition, an application must be submitted containing the candidate's personal data and the following documents:
1) self-certification with:
a) list of one's own qualifications;
b) details of any further training after having obtained an academic title;

2) signed résumé, accompanied by a list of the main activities performed.

The application and the required documentation accompanied by a copy of the candidate's document of identity must be sent by e-mail to: [email protected]. The Commission responsible may request to be able to view the original documents of the qualifications declared by the candidate.

Applications must be received no later than June 24th, 2016. The results will be announced July 14th, 2016.

The scholarship consists in a monetary contribution of euro 1,500
(one thou- sand five hundred/00).

http://www.scelsi.it/4_3-borsa_di_studio.html


----------

